# Official Sopranos final episodes thread



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Only 3 days till the new Sopranos episode.. originally they were going to do 8, but now they've expanded to 9, with the last one scheduled to air on June 10th. And it's technically not a new season but a continuation (Part II) of Season 6

The episode that's set to air on Sunday is called "Soprano Home Movies"; there is already a recap on wikipedia.. apparently it leaked a week before, so if anyone's seen it, please warn if you're going to post any spoilers

Any thoughts, predictions ? etc...


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

by this time in life who really cares 
they dragged it out so long it got boring 
there will be some death(hopefully)
but it should end like all other mob flicks 
1 rat 
everyone else in prison


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I definitely care.. but I wasn't a fan until last year, I rented all the DVDs from Netflix and was hooked

I think a big story line will be the power struggle between New Jersey and New York's families.. Phil Leotardo is a great boss figure, with Johny Sack being locked up


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

i cant wait sunday is truly going to be a holy day, say some pryers, get stuffed with food, and watch HBO all day.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> I definitely care.. but I wasn't a fan until last year, I rented all the DVDs from Netflix and was hooked
> 
> I think a big story line will be the power struggle between New Jersey and New York's families.. Phil Leotardo is a great boss figure, with Johny Sack being locked up


agree









you know something crazy going to happen involving Pauly he finds out his mom is his ant his and and that hes got prostate cancer, the guy has nothing to live for.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> I definitely care.. but I wasn't a fan until last year, I rented all the DVDs from Netflix and was hooked
> 
> I think a big story line will be the power struggle between New Jersey and New York's families.. Phil Leotardo is a great boss figure, with Johny Sack being locked up


agree









you know something crazy going to happen involving Pauly he finds out his mom is his ant his and and that hes got prostate cancer, the guy has nothing to live for.
[/quote]

Pauly's never been too bright.. surprised he hasn't got himself wacked somehow by now.. but I think he's made peace with his aunt in the last episode after he was diagnosed with cancer


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

I cant wait for the new season.. I also grew up with AJ Soprano and he lived in my building until he moved down the block.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

lets hope something happens this season and they go out with a bang not a fizzle.

i saw them filming at badabing last month..


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

dawgz said he saw them filming the last scene by him in NJ and they got his car in the shot


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> lets hope something happens this season and they go out with a bang not a fizzle.
> 
> i saw them filming at badabing last month..


You live near Da Bing ? cooool


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Satin Dolls


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

That was a pretty decent episode.. Tony got his ass beat.. age is catching up to him


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

I wasnt expecting that at all and he took a few punches in the area he got shot







Im so used to tony kicking ass I was shocked to see him on his ass .


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

haha i met Tony Soprano at a random ATM in brick NJ one day. i was walking around with a friend from cali looking for ATMs in a town niether of us knew and Bam! theres James Galdolphini. haha it was classic.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

It's pretty obvious that the relationship between Tony and Christopher has cooled. First, he's not there when Tony gets out of jail, then at the lake Tony and Bobby are on the boat and Tony talks about someone he was planning to groom as a successor whose interests have somewhat diverted against his and it's obvious he's talking about Chris, then Chris calls to wish him a happy birthday and Tony just hangs up the phone


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

I wish someone would knock off Tony's sister.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> That was a pretty decent episode.. Tony got his ass beat.. age is catching up to him


I'm failing to see what was so great about that episode. There's 9 episodes left and they waste one on a trip to upstate New York where everyone gets drunk and Tony gets his ass beat. Why would you feature his slut sister in one of the last episodes? Everyone hates her. Where was the rest of the cast? Pretty lame.


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

Fargo said:


> That was a pretty decent episode.. Tony got his ass beat.. age is catching up to him


I'm failing to see what was so great about that episode. There's 9 episodes left and they waste one on a trip to upstate New York where everyone gets drunk and Tony gets his ass beat. Why would you feature his slut sister in one of the last episodes? Everyone hates her. Where was the rest of the cast? Pretty lame.
[/quote]

I thought it was just "ok"....i think they're building something up..


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Fargo said:


> I thought it was just "ok"....i think they're building something up..


Exactly !!!! People have zero patience.. so many story lines to be continued from this episode.. Tony's weapons charges that "are not going away", according to his attorney, Tony and Chris's relationship on the down swing, Bacala wacking a guy and leaving DNA evidence behind, new business associates from Canada, Tony possibly holding a grudge against Bacala, Leotardo back from the hospital. Some sh*t's about to go down


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

Fargo said:


> I wish someone would knock off Tony's sister.


I agree, she pisses me off...like Carmela said, she gets Verbal diarrhea and just runs her mouth, lol.

I'm going to stay off the sopranos forums, too many people posting spoilers right on the subject line! Not even a warning









I came across this in one of the forums...don't know how true it is

Kind of a SPOILER- HBO 2008, Another "Sopranos" season-- Read Below:

COMING TO HBO IN 2008: MIAMI SILVIO-Sopranos spin-off takes Silvio Dante down south With the final episodes of HBO's Sopranos about to air, the cable network revealed today that at least one character will escape whacking: Steve Van Zandt's "Silvio Dante" character will get a second life in Miami Silvio, a spin-off in development now by David Chase. The dramedy will be set one year after the events of the Sopranos series finale, as Silvio and his wife pack their bags for sunny Florida to open Bada Bing South. In this classic fish-out-of-water scenario, the Dantes try to blend in and keep their line of work under wraps. But a nosy divorcee neighbor -- a boozy, flirty Beverly D'Angelo -- has eyes for Silvio, and it's only a matter of time before she discovers the truth. Meanwhile, her son (Jason Biggs) becomes an unlikely pal and confidante. The Bing gets a Latin twist with a slightly new look, and Silvio himself gets a new catchphrase: "Caliente!"


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

PaNo617 said:


> COMING TO HBO IN 2008: MIAMI SILVIO-Sopranos spin-off takes Silvio Dante down south With the final episodes of HBO's Sopranos about to air, the cable network revealed today that at least one character will escape whacking: Steve Van Zandt's "Silvio Dante" character will get a second life in Miami Silvio, a spin-off in development now by David Chase. The dramedy will be set one year after the events of the Sopranos series finale, as Silvio and his wife pack their bags for sunny Florida to open Bada Bing South. In this classic fish-out-of-water scenario, the Dantes try to blend in and keep their line of work under wraps. But a nosy divorcee neighbor -- a boozy, flirty Beverly D'Angelo -- has eyes for Silvio, and it's only a matter of time before she discovers the truth. Meanwhile, her son (Jason Biggs) becomes an unlikely pal and confidante. The Bing gets a Latin twist with a slightly new look, and Silvio himself gets a new catchphrase: "Caliente!"


Cooooooooooooooool !!!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> That was a pretty decent episode.. Tony got his ass beat.. age is catching up to him


see how much you were paying attension..he slipped...and if it wasn't for his accident he would of beat him up..lmao


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

RAFAEL C said:


> That was a pretty decent episode.. Tony got his ass beat.. age is catching up to him


see how much you were paying attension..he slipped...and if it wasn't for his accident he would of beat him up..lmao
[/quote]

woulda, shoulda, coulda... fuggetaboutit !


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Fargo said:


> That was a pretty decent episode.. Tony got his ass beat.. age is catching up to him


I'm failing to see what was so great about that episode. There's 9 episodes left and they waste one on a trip to upstate New York where everyone gets drunk and Tony gets his ass beat. Why would you feature his slut sister in one of the last episodes? Everyone hates her. Where was the rest of the cast? Pretty lame.
[/quote]

are you kidding?

first of all the gun charge is going to be just the begining for tony and the feds so that was a BIG part of not just this episode but the tone for the rest of the show

second bobby's sloppy hit might lead to something else going down.

third the NY guys were definately show signs of phill wnating to step back and let someone else call teh shots and all the guys under him hate the jersey guys..

yeah it was 'slow' but there was some really momentum there..


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I agree nismo

most of the soprano's seasons start off slow just to pick up momentum by the third episode that's when thing normally start to heat up. this episode is meant to set the stage for the rest of the season, yes it was almost as boring as the episodes when tony was in a coma, after uncle Jr. shot him.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Hehe.. actor that plays Bacala wrote a diet book


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

he also does skits for jay Leno on occasion.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

That was a good episode.. and some heavy sh*t's getting ready to go down in the next few weeks


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

Damn right. Theres a good bit of tension from Johnny sac dying and carmello jr. not wanting to be boss. It leaves a lot of the lower scumbags vying for a chance at being boss. Also the building tensions with christopher and tony are an interesting deal.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

spinalremains said:


> Damn right. Theres a good bit of tension from Johnny sac dying and carmello jr. not wanting to be boss. It leaves a lot of the lower scumbags vying for a chance at being boss. Also the building tensions with christopher and tony are an interesting deal.


Carmello who ? Carmelo Anthony ? j/k :laugh:

It's Carmine Jr... it was pretty much obvious from a few seasons ago when New York had a power struggle that he didn't have the balls and/or desire to be the boss, only reason he was ever even discussed for the position is purely biological. He's more a white collar guy, not a heavy muscle mobster and he's scared of bloodshed.

The other thing is, Phil Leotardo will just not drop the thing with Tony's cousin wacking his bro... I still see him being in charge


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

Jewelz said:


> Damn right. Theres a good bit of tension from Johnny sac dying and carmello jr. not wanting to be boss. It leaves a lot of the lower scumbags vying for a chance at being boss. Also the building tensions with christopher and tony are an interesting deal.


Carmello who ? Carmelo Anthony ? j/k :laugh:

It's Carmine Jr... it was pretty much obvious from a few seasons ago when New York had a power struggle that he didn't have the balls and/or desire to be the boss, only reason he was ever even discussed for the position is purely biological. He's more a white collar guy, not a heavy muscle mobster and he's scared of bloodshed.

The other thing is, Phil Leotardo will just not drop the thing with Tony's cousin wacking his bro... I still see him being in charge
[/quote]
carmello! You'll have to excuse me since I like to have a few drinks during the show! Phil Leotardo is a pain in the ass that won't go away IMO! It will be interesting to see how it unfolds.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

sh*t, I thought Paulie was a goner...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> sh*t, I thought Paulie was a goner...


so did i...but time will come for old paulie...he continues his demise as he continues to speak..


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> I definitely care.. but I wasn't a fan until last year, I rented all the DVDs from Netflix and was hooked
> 
> I think a big story line will be the power struggle between New Jersey and New York's families.. Phil Leotardo is a great boss figure, with Johny Sack being locked up


I'm on season 3 of the sopranos right now and I'm hooked. don't spoil it for me as of yet but as this stage, I believe Jr is going to be the rat and Tony gets killed OR that carmela orders a hit on tony and AJ becomes the future sopranos figure OR i'm just nut and I have to watch all the way up to season 6 before i say something


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

ProdigalMarine said:


> I definitely care.. but I wasn't a fan until last year, I rented all the DVDs from Netflix and was hooked
> 
> I think a big story line will be the power struggle between New Jersey and New York's families.. Phil Leotardo is a great boss figure, with Johny Sack being locked up


I'm on season 3 of the sopranos right now and I'm hooked. don't spoil it for me as of yet but as this stage, I believe Jr is going to be the rat and Tony gets killed OR that carmela orders a hit on tony and AJ becomes the future sopranos figure OR i'm just nut and I have to watch all the way up to season 6 before i say something
[/quote]
you still have alot of catching up to do and with this show anything can happen


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> I definitely care.. but I wasn't a fan until last year, I rented all the DVDs from Netflix and was hooked
> 
> I think a big story line will be the power struggle between New Jersey and New York's families.. Phil Leotardo is a great boss figure, with Johny Sack being locked up


I'm on season 3 of the sopranos right now and I'm hooked. don't spoil it for me as of yet but as this stage, I believe Jr is going to be the rat and Tony gets killed OR that carmela orders a hit on tony and AJ becomes the future sopranos figure OR i'm just nut and I have to watch all the way up to season 6 before i say something
[/quote]

"don't spoil it" ?

LOL - trust me, don't read this thread until you're up to date


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> "don't spoil it" ?
> 
> LOL - trust me, don't read this thread until you're up to date


DAMN!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

ProdigalMarine said:


> "don't spoil it" ?
> 
> LOL - trust me, don't read this thread until you're up to date


DAMN!
[/quote]
i went through season 1-6 in a 2 week period to recap before the start of this season







meanwhile HBO put out like a 5 minute recap for each season









PM me if you want the site i used to watch the all the seasons


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

he better not f*ck with paulie, pussie was one thing but paulie's been the balls of his crew forever, i cant believe the fat f*ck even contemplated it, the way new york feels about him, he kills paulie he kills himself.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Liquid said:


> View attachment 144195
> he better not f*ck with paulie, pussie was one thing but paulie's been the balls of his crew forever, i cant believe the fat f*ck even contemplated it, the way new york feels about him, he kills paulie he kills himself.


I agree. Tony Soprano can eat sh*t; I hope Paulie smokes his ass. But it looks like they're setting up Paulie to lose his mind and get killed.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I wish they wacked Paulie in season 2 and kept p*ssy. I liked p*ssy way better..

BTW, the actor that plays Paulie, Tony Sirico agreed to do the show under the condition that his character would not be a rat..


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> I wish they wacked Paulie in season 2 and kept p*ssy. I liked p*ssy way better..
> 
> BTW, the actor that plays Paulie, Tony Sirico agreed to do the show under the condition that his character would not be a rat..


 pussie was a rat, he had to go :laugh: theres none lower life form then a rat


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Liquid said:


> I wish they wacked Paulie in season 2 and kept p*ssy. I liked p*ssy way better..
> 
> BTW, the actor that plays Paulie, Tony Sirico agreed to do the show under the condition that his character would not be a rat..


 pussie was a rat, he had to go :laugh: theres none lower life form then a rat
[/quote]

I know, I am saying I wish Paulie was the rat instead of p*ssy


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

I wish the sister had been [email protected]#ed and whacked instead of Vito.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> I wish they wacked Paulie in season 2 and kept p*ssy. I liked p*ssy way better..
> 
> BTW, the actor that plays Paulie, Tony Sirico agreed to do the show under the condition that his character would not be a rat..


 pussie was a rat, he had to go :laugh: theres none lower life form then a rat
[/quote]

I know, I am saying I wish Paulie was the rat instead of p*ssy
[/quote]

whats wrong with paulie







he reminds me of my uncle john


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i love paulie. he's so unwitty, yet hilarious. the laugh he kept doing last episode had me ROFLMAO. especially with the cubans or whatever the hell they were.

i think it's setting a stage (the tony and paulie thing). tony didnt whack paulie, and now i think paulie knows he's under the gun, and at some point this season, there will be an attempt on tony's life, and paulie is going to be either A) the one that takes the bullet for tony. or B) save tony's ass some other way.

it seems the logical thing to happen. paulie's always been a tough bastard and very obsessed with his image. now that he knows tony has had second thoughts, i think paulie is going to try to prove to tony that he still has some gas left in the tank.

i think christopher is going to get whacked this season. he's pulling himself away from "the life" and the other guys are so happy about it. ill be pissed off if it happens, because chris has been my favourite character since the show started.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

The thing about Paulie is he runs his mouth way too much and isn't the brightest bulb... remember the episode with the Russian mobster when all Paulie was supposed to do was collect the money but because of his temper, ended up almost frozen in the woods losing the guy, the car and the money ? Besides, he's just a weirdo in general - germophobe, old bachelor, etc... the only reason he's been able to hang thus far is old loyalties - he worked for Tony's dad before Tony was even born


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

and when needed he steps up.

lmfao, i remember the russian episode. so f*cking funny. paulie bitching about his shoes.lol

however useless paulie is to the family now, he still has balls (i think...not so sure after the dream with Big p*ssy in it. "will i stand up??") and if he saves tony's ass he will be forgiven.

the dream with p*ssy is BIG tho. asking if he would become a rat like p*ssy, or if he would stand up against it. the last 6 episodes should be amazing.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Hey.. I wonder if Paulie had fessed up to telling Johny Sack about Ralphie's joke on a boat ? Tony might've wacked him for sure right there and then...



Puff said:


> lmfao, i remember the russian episode. so f*cking funny. paulie bitching about his shoes.lol


A quote from the russian episode:



> [Chris and Paulie just botched a hit on a Russian gangster, and are lost in the woods. They call Tony, and get a bad reception]
> Anthony 'Tony' Soprano Sr.: Listen to me, this guy was a Russian green beret. He was in the ministry of the interior or something. He single-handedly killed 16 Chechen rebels. Be f*cking careful.
> Paulie 'Walnuts' Gualtieri: All right.
> [hangs up]
> ...


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Puff said:


> i love paulie. he's so unwitty, yet hilarious. the laugh he kept doing last episode had me ROFLMAO. especially with the cubans or whatever the hell they were.
> 
> i think it's setting a stage (the tony and paulie thing). tony didnt whack paulie, and now i think paulie knows he's under the gun, and at some point this season, there will be an attempt on tony's life, and paulie is going to be either A) the one that takes the bullet for tony. or B) save tony's ass some other way.
> 
> ...


pauly knew the possibilities as soon as he stepped onto that boat, but he knows his role and his loyalty spared him, i think tony relised this and if he didnt then he'll deserve what he gets when alls said and done. Like when bobby kicked his ass, why get all bent about it and make excuses, they were both drunk and bobby got the best of him, theyre friends, it happens, let it go. Furios gone, he's pushing christopher and bobby away, silvio wants to be boss and cant be trusted and he's sitting there thinking about killing his best man pauly, in the end i think tony's ego is going to be his downfall.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i thought furio went back to italy?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Puff said:


> i thought furio went back to italy?


yeah he did, i think that's what he was saying


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> The thing about Paulie is he runs his mouth way too much and isn't the brightest bulb... remember the episode with the Russian mobster when all Paulie was supposed to do was collect the money but because of his temper, ended up almost frozen in the woods losing the guy, the car and the money ? Besides, he's just a weirdo in general - germophobe, old bachelor, etc... the only reason he's been able to hang thus far is old loyalties - he worked for Tony's dad before Tony was even born


they all run thier mouths way too much from time to time, i'd love to have a guy like pauly around me all day :laugh: he's hilarious, hes a germophobe and an old bachelor :laugh: everybody has thier quirks, the russian, everybody makes mistakes, but notice when him and tony were surprised by a few too many cubans who stepped up and put them all in check







you dont get rid of a guy like paulie.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Now that was a good episode ! Of course anything's better than last week's little Vito's shower defecation hijinks but I digress... Chris is really losing it. It ain't gonna end up good. That scene with him beating little Paulie's ass was f*cking money


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

paulie lives close to me in valley stream 
he lives in a normal house nothing special 
he drives a benz 
and his "wings" are not real 
he has them done for the show

hes actually a jerk off in real life 
he isnt a freindly person 
but whatever 
they always forget the little guy when there superstars

last nights episode was pretty good 
chrissy is gonna get his 
stupid f*cking junkie 
always trying to be kool when he doesnt have to 
i cant wait to see what happens with anthony Jr 
i think he liked that beating a little to much


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Now that was a good episode ! Of course anything's better than last week's little Vito's shower defecation hijinks but I digress... Chris is really losing it. It ain't gonna end up good. That scene with him beating little Paulie's ass was f*cking money


That was the best episode probably since the 2nd half of last season. That's what pisses me off. They're capable of running episodes that good every week and they don't. Last week was a joke.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Anyone else think AJ's going to get whacked? After all the crap last night with his "buddies" using him to terrorize the kid that got burned with acid, I think he's going to go. There's always been a theme of "the sins of the father" in the series and I think that's going to be a big twist to the ending.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Bawb2u said:


> Anyone else think AJ's going to get whacked? After all the crap last night with his "buddies" using him to terrorize the kid that got burned with acid, I think he's going to go. There's always been a theme of "the sins of the father" in the series and I think that's going to be a big twist to the ending.


By who ? He hasn't done anything really that would get in trouble yet, besides who'd have enough balls to whack the kid of the boss ?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

ive never been too good at picking up things int he episodes. but i definitely noticed something last night.

remember the episode where tony nearly whacked paulie? when they were reminiscing about the good old days with Tony's dad. more exactly, do you remember the flashback where tony opened the door up and saw his dad and June or paulie or whoever roughing that guy up, then TOny's dad chops the dude's fingers off with a cleaver.

paulie said to tony how tony's dad actually enjoyed hurting ppl. tony vehemently denied it, but at the same time knew it was the truth after what he saw.

that dark, sadistic side is starting to come out in AJ now. i have a feeling he's going to end up like his grandpa...and tony wont like it.

i dont really remember, but tony never really gets off on torturing ppl, maybe im wrong. but i think that flashback in the paulie & tony episode was meant to tie in with AJ torturing that guy...he liked it, and he doesnt quite know what to think of himself...


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Anyone else think AJ's going to get whacked? After all the crap last night with his "buddies" using him to terrorize the kid that got burned with acid, I think he's going to go. There's always been a theme of "the sins of the father" in the series and I think that's going to be a big twist to the ending.


By who ? He hasn't done anything really that would get in trouble yet, besides who'd have enough balls to whack the kid of the boss ?
[/quote]

The kid that got burned. I don't see it as a mob whack but as a retribution for the acid. I can't really explain my reasoning, it's just a strange feeling I got last night. Sort of a "something bads going to happen here", coupled with the big depression speech Tony had with Melfi about how his F'ed up genes had cursed his son and the fact that the sins of the father being visited on the son has been an ongoing theme of the show since the beginning.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Bawb2u said:


> Anyone else think AJ's going to get whacked? After all the crap last night with his "buddies" using him to terrorize the kid that got burned with acid, I think he's going to go. There's always been a theme of "the sins of the father" in the series and I think that's going to be a big twist to the ending.


By who ? He hasn't done anything really that would get in trouble yet, besides who'd have enough balls to whack the kid of the boss ?
[/quote]

The kid that got burned. I don't see it as a mob whack but as a retribution for the acid. I can't really explain my reasoning, it's just a strange feeling I got last night. Sort of a "something bads going to happen here", coupled with the big depression speech Tony had with Melfi about how his F'ed up genes had cursed his son and the fact that the sins of the father being visited on the son has been an ongoing theme of the show since the beginning.
[/quote]

Ya, but he wasn't really the perpetrator, he was just there.. it was Patsy Parisi's and Carlo's kids whom he owed money. I guess it's very possible that he'll get further mixed up into trouble by association with them


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Ya, but he wasn't really the perpetrator, he was just there.. it was Patsy Parisi's and Carlo's kids whom he owed money. I guess it's very possible that he'll get further mixed up into trouble by association with them


The first time they introduced him to the kid, they made a point of saying "This is Tony Sopranos' son, you know what that means", giving the impression that he was more involved than he really was and sort of setting him up in an enforcers role. Time will tell, there's what, 4 episodes left? That means we'll find out within about 6-7 weeks.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Man that was some crazy sh*t that went down last night.. poor Christopher


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

christopher had the last laugh with paulie


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

dude...i seriously hope tony meets a very very ugly fate. i hope he doesnt get out of this all and flee to florida where carm was looking at property. he's always been a lousy human, but what he did last night turned me on him.lol

chris was my favourite character







he was just getting back in with the crew...and tony's fat evil ass suffocated him...

maybe he'll get aids from that broad.

start of last season....wasnt he stuck in Las Vegas with no passport?? i wonder if he's going to have a monster peyote trip and go schizo or something.

i was phil leotardo dead...but now i want tony gone as well.lol.

AJ is one confused mofo...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I was extremely shocked by Christopher getting killed off.... how random. I guess you could see it coming, but the way it was done was certaintly unique. :-O


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

as soon as i saw the escalade out of control in the tease i knew something was up. the second chris started fiddling with the stereo i was like "oh sh*t, car crash...i wonder if they both get killed."

i was seriously POed tho...Tony is turning into a phycho coward.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

I thought it was lame how Christopher died, but whatever. I would have rather seen him get beaten and shot just like he had beaten and shot his ex sponsor.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I think that was part of the point though. It wasn't a violent death. It was a really close and personal murder between Tony and Christopher. And the fact that it was so close and personal is really messing with Tony's head, I think. It seems like he's on the verge of a mental breakdown.

I'm not happy with Christopher dying though. He was one of my favourite characters, too, if not my favourite.

I think a lot more people are going to be getting killed off before the series ends. And I think it's going to start getting more and more random. Can't wait.

As for AJ... He's on the edge right now. He could either turn out to be a huge human rights activist or an evil mobster. We'll see.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Mettle said:


> I think that was part of the point though. It wasn't a violent death. It was a really close and personal murder between Tony and Christopher. And the fact that it was so close and personal is really messing with Tony's head, I think. *It seems like he's on the verge of a mental breakdown.*


You kidding ? The second half of that episode was probably the happiest he's ever been. Even snapped his losing gambling streak. And the end of that peyote trip when he was looking at the sunset in the Nevada desert he looked to be without a care in the world.

But then again, maybe it'll all come back to bite him in the ass


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

Fargo said:


> I thought it was lame how Christopher died, but whatever. I would have rather seen him get beaten and shot just like he had beaten and shot his ex sponsor.


i feel ya....The last time Tony took the life of a family member was better....that porch scene was awesome.

LOL...peyote is the solution to all of lifes problems...


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i saw some VERY interesting things in that episode.

middle of the peyote trip...he's walking through the casino. in the foreground is a slot machine. it was called "Pompeii"...

could it be forshadowing the demise of the family? is the volcano going to envelop them all?

i read this somewhere else: it was wierd how they chose Caesar's Palace for him to go to in Vegas. he's without a care in the world "as Rome is burning" back home...

interesting?? i think so


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

tonys the one that really died in the crash and that is him in hell


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> I think that was part of the point though. It wasn't a violent death. It was a really close and personal murder between Tony and Christopher. And the fact that it was so close and personal is really messing with Tony's head, I think. *It seems like he's on the verge of a mental breakdown.*


You kidding ? The second half of that episode was probably the happiest he's ever been. Even snapped his losing gambling streak. And the end of that peyote trip when he was looking at the sunset in the Nevada desert he looked to be without a care in the world.

But then again, maybe it'll all come back to bite him in the ass
[/quote]

He's happy and at ease because he's finally snapping. Not all mental break downs bring dispair and depression. Some of them can be quite euphoric.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Mettle said:


> i saw some VERY interesting things in that episode.
> 
> middle of the peyote trip...he's walking through the casino. in the foreground is a slot machine. it was called "Pompeii"...
> 
> ...


Interesting thoughts.. well, the Pompeii thing is there because he's in Caesar's.. another thing, he's got some Roman stuff in his house as well, some pieces of furniture - like the TV stand in his bedroom, f.e.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

yeah. but in the scene with the "pompeii" in it, they made damned sure that the pompeii was in the foreground and in focus, and tony and the broad were in the background...

Caesar's Palace could also just be meaning "Caesar". who was stabbed by his senators...(in tony's case the other members of his crew)...

i dont know. it could be foreshadowing...it could be the marijuana...









how about another...

christoper was wearing a hat...a CLEAVER hat...why the f*ck would he wear a hat? maybe he was wearing a wire. in Cleaver the main guy came back from the dead to get the guy who killed him back...maybe this will be the end of tony. the feds heard about the asbestos...chris winds up dead...and they track the asbestos dumping back to tony..

i was wondering why the hell he was wearing a hat...then they kept focusing on the logo on it "CLEAVER"


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

<<knows the deal ... good friends with robert iler


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

you know AJ soprano?

you should put that in your sig or under yoru avatar...lol

that's pretty f*ckin cool.

PM me if im even slightly on to something...lol


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

lol he didnt tell me sh*t.. i see him once in a while.. i knew him growing up and now he moved down the block from me.. took me to some clubs over here.. VIP section


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Puff said:


> christoper was wearing a hat...a CLEAVER hat...why the f*ck would he wear a hat? maybe he was wearing a wire. in Cleaver the main guy came back from the dead to get the guy who killed him back...maybe this will be the end of tony. the feds heard about the asbestos...chris winds up dead...and they track the asbestos dumping back to tony..
> 
> i was wondering why the hell he was wearing a hat...then they kept focusing on the logo on it "CLEAVER"


heh i hadn't thought of that.

However, asbestos dumping would be such a small charge, hard to imagine the feds would bust him just for that.. usually feds will build the trial for something more serious - like conspiracy to commit murder


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

he had no choice but to kill chris, a: everyone knows chris had a big mouth b: either way chris would have ended up in the hospital and as state/federal property, tonys a smart man he knows the animosity that chris held for him for killing adriana, given the physical state that chris was in, theirs no way he could of gambled on chris, he made the right decision and just in time..

tonys not having a melt down all Italians are a bit superstitious he just needs to stay off the dope..its all gonna come down to phil and him, tony's got his head stuck up his ass when it comes to phil and this is how phils gonna catch him with his pants down and i dont see tony surviving this with 3 episodes left.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Tony is as good as dead. They're setting him up to be unlikeable and we can see everybody dropping dead around him. All we have left are silvio and paulie. Is paulie next? Somehow, I think the whole family goes down.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Oh my goodness, that was intense... fuckin scene where Tony beat the sh*t out of Coco was unbelievable


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

that was awesome. when he curb stomped him in the restaurant.lol

sh*t's gonna hit the fan in the last two episodes...

AJ...ouch...really let his dad down.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Puff said:


> that was awesome. when he curb stomped him in the restaurant.lol
> 
> sh*t's gonna hit the fan in the last two episodes...
> 
> AJ...ouch...really let his dad down.


Dude, I had thoughts of American History X after seeing that..


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Great episode! Couple of things; Are Tony and Carmela the MOST clueless parents in the world? 
Tony: I did everything for that kid! 
Carmela: He ws always our happy little boy.

Unbelievable, both of them. First Tony has, except for one or two scenes treated AJ with contempt and has pretty much bullied the kid from the first season and WHEN was AJ a "happy little boy"???? I've watched this show since day one and he's pretty much always been a sullen depressed baby with huge entitlement issues. Like last night, Meadow tell him to move out. Did you hear his excuses for staying in his comfortable castle? I'm sick, I'm on medication, not having his mothers food will screw up his body chemistry?

Best quote of the show,
Melfi: Maybe subconsiously he knew the rope was too long.
Tony: Maybe he's just an idiot.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

I'd be ashamed of my son too if i was tony. Touching moment when he held him in his arms after the suicide attempt. My prediction-AJ will redeem himself and almost save his dad(tony's gonna die) from Phil's attacks. He'll get some of his dad's alpha male bravery and shoot Phil's crew.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I think everyone's being a bit harsh on AJ. Remember, depression is a medical condition

But anyway, in the last 2 episodes, I would really like to see the series shift focus away from AJ and his problems towards the impending war between New Jersey and New York families.

BTW, looks like Christopher was right with the last thing he said before the car accident - that Tony should just meet Phil's number on the asbestos deal. If Tony just did that, the sh*t wouldn't have been as fucked up as it is right now. The reason Coco even insulted Meadow was because he was pissed that Tony took away the no-show jobs on the construction project - which Tony did because Phil showed zero flexibility on the asbestos deal


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

diddye said:


> I'd be ashamed of my son too if i was tony.


If I were AJ I'd be ashamed of my dad. How could anyone not be fucked up with parents like that? AJ shows all the classic medical symptoms of depression and borderline personality disorder, especially his tendency to blame others for everything he's done wrong.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

as soon as coco started talking to meadow i was like "oh man...tony's going to f*cking freak out..."

and he did...lol

Phil is such a whiny mofo...i cant stand him. i know he is the more powerful of the two, and will most likely be the one that signs tony's death certificate, but id love to see him get hit first. i f*cking hate him


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Fargo said:


> I'd be ashamed of my son too if i was tony.


If I were AJ I'd be ashamed of my dad. How could anyone not be fucked up with parents like that? AJ shows all the classic medical symptoms of depression and borderline personality disorder, especially his tendency to blame others for everything he's done wrong.
[/quote]

Well, its like father like son. Both blame everybody else for their problems. Its never their fault. The difference is that Tony worked for where he is and doesn't cry. AJ whines like a girl. C'mon, look how he is after he broke up w/ that girl.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Phil is going crazy too, I think.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Puff said:


> as soon as coco started talking to meadow i was like "oh man...tony's going to f*cking freak out..."
> 
> and he did...lol
> 
> Phil is such a whiny mofo...i cant stand him. i know he is the more powerful of the two, and will most likely be the one that signs tony's death certificate, but id love to see him get hit first. i f*cking hate him


Phil's not a likeable guy.. but you gotta hand it to him, doing 20 years in a can will mess you up. On the other hand, his little shrimp sidekick Butch is a f*cking prick.. Tony should've put a bullet in his head while he was eating his meatballs when Coco was getting his ass beat


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

Bawb2u said:


> Best quote of the show,
> Melfi: Maybe subconsiously he knew the rope was too long.
> Tony: Maybe he's just an idiot.


So true


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

yeah. i have a feeling butch will get whacked next episode.

tony will tie phil's bitchiness to butch trying to stick up for coco (who is a c*nt as well) and either whack butch, or after phil tries to whack someone tony will get butch.

its more that i cant wait to see butch dead...hahahaha

he was such a p*ssy when tony charged in to the restaurant. granted i would stare at the floor if tony soprano held a gun up to my forehead.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Haha, can't even kill himself right. He fails at everything. AJ mentioned something interesting. It seems hes turned into his grandmother.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

you know what i thought was going to happen with AJ?

i knew he was going to have second thoughts about offing himself. when tony came home i thought it was going to go down like this:

Tony hears AJ and runs outside. sees AJ with a bag over his head and tied down to something...knows what is up. is let down by AJ...

AJ is screaming for his dad to help him, but much like wiht christopher tony stands there coldly and watches his sons drown.

i seriously thought thats what was going to happen.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Puff said:


> you know what i thought was going to happen with AJ?
> 
> i knew he was going to have second thoughts about offing himself. when tony came home i thought it was going to go down like this:
> 
> ...


Oh man, that's cold.. then he'd be telling his shrink "The biggest blunder of my personal life is now gone!" and then go have sex and do drugs with AJ's Puerto Rican ex-fiancee


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

it could happen

lol


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

diddye said:


> I'd be ashamed of my son too if i was tony.


If I were AJ I'd be ashamed of my dad. How could anyone not be fucked up with parents like that? AJ shows all the classic medical symptoms of depression and borderline personality disorder, especially his tendency to blame others for everything he's done wrong.
[/quote]

Well, its like father like son. Both blame everybody else for their problems. Its never their fault. The difference is that Tony worked for where he is and doesn't cry. AJ whines like a girl. C'mon, look how he is after he broke up w/ that girl.
[/quote]

Tony also killed to get where he is, cheated, etc. He's a sociopathic piece of sh*t, the difference being that he was raised hard whereas AJ was coddled. I hope everybody dies except Paulie.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

If Paulie lives I'm going to be pissed off. I hate that guy.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> you know what i thought was going to happen with AJ?
> 
> i knew he was going to have second thoughts about offing himself. when tony came home i thought it was going to go down like this:
> 
> ...


Oh man, that's cold.. then he'd be telling his shrink "The biggest blunder of my personal life is now gone!" and then go have sex and do drugs with AJ's Puerto Rican ex-fiancee








[/quote]

Woulda been worse if Tony heard AJ, jumped into the pool....then...wait for it.....plugged his nose and let him suffocate hahahahha.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

tony should have finished both coco and butch their on the spot then sent his family away on a vacation, then take care of phil and anyone that supports phil







and let pauly have NewYork.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Mettle said:


> If Paulie lives I'm going to be pissed off. I hate that guy.


probably one of the best episodes to date.....but yeah defianlty wish that paulie would of gotten axed before christopher..


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

I'm hoping Tony's crew does one of those Godfather moves like when Michael took care of all the heads of the Five Families, a nice co-ordinated scene of all LeoTARDo's head men being taken out.

I also laughed my ass off at Phil yelling at Tony from his upstairs window, like an old man. "Hey you, get outta my yard".


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I thought the episode was generally weak.... the next 2 better be chocked full of action. They are obviously setting up a war between NY and NJ... which has been hinted at for the whole show. Im betting Tony doesnt come out on top....


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Bawb2u said:


> I'm hoping Tony's crew does one of those Godfather moves like when Michael took care of all the heads of the Five Families, a nice co-ordinated scene of all LeoTARDo's head men being taken out.
> 
> I also laughed my ass off at Phil yelling at Tony from his upstairs window, like an old man. "Hey you, get outta my yard".


I honestly don't know how likely that is to happen - it was mentioned on the show before that the Brooklyn family has about 200 soldiers so obviously they have way more muscle than New Jersey. Then again, if you cut off the head anything can happen


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Xenon said:


> I thought the episode was generally weak.... the next 2 better be chocked full of action. They are obviously setting up a war between NY and NJ... which has been hinted at for the whole show. Im betting Tony doesnt come out on top....


but the show has NEVER been chock a block full of action. its a drama..not an action adventure.

i dont think there have been many episodes where more than 1 person gets killed. only one i can think of off the top of my head was when christopher met the 2 black guys under the bridge then his boys killed both of them.

i WANT the final 2 episodes to be action packed, but i know it wont be.

i would be surprised if more than 2 ppl get whacked before the end of the show. David Chase isnt going to change the way the show went for 6 seasons just because ppl want an action packed ending.

as usual there will be parts of the story left untold and unfinished.

lets just hope for some mass-whackings.

in the preview for next episode paulie is getting the sh*t beat out of him...there's times where i hate paulie, but i actually really like him because he's the most old school of the whole crew.

ive HEARD rumours that meadow gets mistakenly killed when phil puts out a hit on tony. supposedley she is driving tony's car with her boyfriend and phil's cronies mistake it for tony and and his driver...

it would make sense, as there has been more focus on meadow the last few episodes, and how she has changed since the first season...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Puff said:


> I thought the episode was generally weak.... the next 2 better be chocked full of action. They are obviously setting up a war between NY and NJ... which has been hinted at for the whole show. Im betting Tony doesnt come out on top....


but the show has NEVER been chock a block full of action. its a drama..not an action adventure.

i dont think there have been many episodes where more than 1 person gets killed. only one i can think of off the top of my head was when christopher met the 2 black guys under the bridge then his boys killed both of them.

i WANT the final 2 episodes to be action packed, but i know it wont be.

i would be surprised if more than 2 ppl get whacked before the end of the show. David Chase isnt going to change the way the show went for 6 seasons just because ppl want an action packed ending.

as usual there will be parts of the story left untold and unfinished.

lets just hope for some mass-whackings.

in the preview for next episode paulie is getting the sh*t beat out of him...there's times where i hate paulie, but i actually really like him because he's the most old school of the whole crew.

ive HEARD rumours that meadow gets mistakenly killed when phil puts out a hit on tony. supposedley she is driving tony's car with her boyfriend and phil's cronies mistake it for tony and and his driver...

it would make sense, as there has been more focus on meadow the last few episodes, and how she has changed since the first season...
[/quote]

Oh sh*t ! That would suck if Meadow got wacked - how reliable is your source ?

This is the description of the next episode on wikipedia - "Loyalty to Tony reaches a critical stage for those within his sphere of influence; *a case of mistaken identity has grave consequences*"

It does make sense though as the central theme of the show has been Tony balancing his two families - his real-life family and his mob family..


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> I thought the episode was generally weak.... the next 2 better be chocked full of action. They are obviously setting up a war between NY and NJ... which has been hinted at for the whole show. Im betting Tony doesnt come out on top....


but the show has NEVER been chock a block full of action. its a drama..not an action adventure.

i dont think there have been many episodes where more than 1 person gets killed. only one i can think of off the top of my head was when christopher met the 2 black guys under the bridge then his boys killed both of them.

i WANT the final 2 episodes to be action packed, but i know it wont be.

i would be surprised if more than 2 ppl get whacked before the end of the show. David Chase isnt going to change the way the show went for 6 seasons just because ppl want an action packed ending.

as usual there will be parts of the story left untold and unfinished.

lets just hope for some mass-whackings.

in the preview for next episode paulie is getting the sh*t beat out of him...there's times where i hate paulie, but i actually really like him because he's the most old school of the whole crew.

ive HEARD rumours that meadow gets mistakenly killed when phil puts out a hit on tony. supposedley she is driving tony's car with her boyfriend and phil's cronies mistake it for tony and and his driver...

it would make sense, as there has been more focus on meadow the last few episodes, and how she has changed since the first season...
[/quote]

Oh sh*t ! That would suck if Meadow got wacked - how reliable is your source ?

This is the description of the next episode on wikipedia - "Loyalty to Tony reaches a critical stage for those within his sphere of influence; *a case of mistaken identity has grave consequences*"

It does make sense though as the central theme of the show has been Tony balancing his two families - his real-life family and his mob family..
[/quote]

Paulys gonna turn on him, NewYork took care of him when he was locked up. Oh well Pauly should be boss anyway


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Blue Comet (next episode) tease






paulie looks to be getting his ass kicked...bobby looks evil....sil and tony are talking about someone "playing both sides"...

paulie and bobby are so freakin loyal...but it has to be one of those two...

or who else has been talking to both the NY and NJ mob....hehehehe

set photo: the "mistaken identity"????









a chase?









hmmm...


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Puff said:


> Blue Comet (next episode) tease
> 
> 
> 
> ...










where does pauly seem like he's getting his ass kicked, its pauly thats been playing both sides of the fence but if anyones gonna f*ck with him they better catch him in his sleep. Pauly lives, tony and his crew dies







watch


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I don't see where Pauly's getting his ass kicked either...


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

watch the teaser.

theres a quick bit where two guys are fighting. in the pics of it you can see paulie's silver wingtips.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yup I saw Paulie.. just didn't see him getting his ass kicked.

Hey, I wonder if anything will transpire of those two Arabs whose names Tony gave to the feds...


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

well when the feds talked to tony they said something about the 2 guys already being out of the country...so maybe that was Chase's way of tieing up that story...lol


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Puff said:


> well when the feds talked to tony they said something about the 2 guys already being out of the country...so maybe that was Chase's way of tieing up that story...lol


Still dude, I thought there'd be more to the story than just that... like those two might somehow come into play at the end.. who knows


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

the NJ family actually isnt tied in to the Italian mafia...they're actually an Al Qaeda sleeper cell...

imagine if that was the ending.hehehehehe

i really thought htey were going to do something with it too. like i thought AJ would be cruising around or something and they would recognize him and ask him about his dad. then aj would start asking them about islam (remember the al jazeera website he was checkin out) then he would end up converting and REALLY letting his dad down...

then he tried to kill himself...and that let his dad down enough.lol

i was never a huge fan of robert iler, but im starting to really respect the guy. his character goes through so many changes all the time, but you still know its the same character.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Puff said:


> i was never a huge fan of robert iler, but im starting to really respect the guy. his character goes through so many changes all the time, but you still know its the same character.


"What, no f*cking zitti ?!!"


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

hahahhaa










you know what be a cool twist of fate?

dude who raped dr melphi ends up getting hit by one of the NJ crew during a car chase. that would be so funny. they dont even have to hint to it, just have it so someone gets smoked and it ends up being the rapist.

everyone always wanted tony to get that guy back for what he did!


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

i just found out earlier my couso was in the last episode, remember in the beginning when bobby was collecting money from the asbestos guys? hes the one riding shotgun that asked "what happened to the spacesuits they wear"







got bitched at for not recognising him..


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I was out of town, just got back and watched it on my DVR... WOW. I knew that gun Bobby got Tony for his birthday would surface again...


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

ill post the final episode trailer in here as i couldnt have been arsed to go and dig it up again. now here it is!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Puff dude, you scared the sh*t out of me with your rumour last week about Meadow and her bf.. thank god that didn't happen


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i was right on a couple of other points...well sort of









im glad she didnt get hit as well


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Is the last episode going to be an hour long or longer ?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Hopefully longer. But I doubt they'll do two hours.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Its an hr long. They have that new surfing series to premier.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

my guide says 1 hour 5 minutes..I was hoping for a 2 hour finale as well


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

yeah i heard an hour and five minutes as well.

its either going to be the craziest episode of a show ever, or chase it going to leave a bunch of storylines unended.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I was just thinking the same thing, dude - there are soo many loose ends, besides the war with Phil :

Tony and the psychiatrist - can't believe they would just end it like that
Uncle Junior - have to believe Tony would forgive him somehow
Tony revealing the truth about Christopher's death ( Chris was right that he should've met Phil's number on the asbestos situation)
AJ
and others I can't remember right now

What would be hilarious if the Russian from Pine Barrens came back and wacked Pauly..











PaNo617 said:


> Kind of a SPOILER- HBO 2008, Another "Sopranos" season-- Read Below:
> 
> COMING TO HBO IN 2008: MIAMI SILVIO-Sopranos spin-off takes Silvio Dante down south With the final episodes of HBO's Sopranos about to air, the cable network revealed today that at least one character will escape whacking: Steve Van Zandt's "Silvio Dante" character will get a second life in Miami Silvio, a spin-off in development now by David Chase. The dramedy will be set one year after the events of the Sopranos series finale, as Silvio and his wife pack their bags for sunny Florida to open Bada Bing South. In this classic fish-out-of-water scenario, the Dantes try to blend in and keep their line of work under wraps. But a nosy divorcee neighbor -- a boozy, flirty Beverly D'Angelo -- has eyes for Silvio, and it's only a matter of time before she discovers the truth. Meanwhile, her son (Jason Biggs) becomes an unlikely pal and confidante. The Bing gets a Latin twist with a slightly new look, and Silvio himself gets a new catchphrase: "Caliente!"


Oh yeah this thing - probably false


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Kind of a SPOILER- HBO 2008, Another "Sopranos" season-- Read Below:
> 
> COMING TO HBO IN 2008: MIAMI SILVIO-Sopranos spin-off takes Silvio Dante down south With the final episodes of HBO's Sopranos about to air, the cable network revealed today that at least one character will escape whacking: Steve Van Zandt's "Silvio Dante" character will get a second life in Miami Silvio, a spin-off in development now by David Chase. The dramedy will be set one year after the events of the Sopranos series finale, as Silvio and his wife pack their bags for sunny Florida to open Bada Bing South. In this classic fish-out-of-water scenario, the Dantes try to blend in and keep their line of work under wraps. But a nosy divorcee neighbor -- a boozy, flirty Beverly D'Angelo -- has eyes for Silvio, and it's only a matter of time before she discovers the truth. Meanwhile, her son (Jason Biggs) becomes an unlikely pal and confidante. The Bing gets a Latin twist with a slightly new look, and Silvio himself gets a new catchphrase: "Caliente!"


Oh yeah this thing - probably false
[/quote]

i hope ..







..caliente...gotta be kidding..


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

well right now sil is in a coma...there's another storyline to tie up.

ade's mom continually whining to carm...thats another minor storyline

meadow and parisi's son...another one kind of (they spent some time on it the last few episodes, so something has to be there somewhere...

butchie...i hope that little bastard's storyline gets "tied up" as in shot...

what about Artie??

does anyone think it odd to bring the guy back at the very end of the series? havent seen him in a while.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Puff said:


> well right now sil is in a coma...there's another storyline to tie up.
> 
> ade's mom continually whining to carm...thats another minor storyline
> 
> ...


Oh ya.. Butchie could be the snitch that's working for the feds - the one who tipped off agent Harris about the hit on Tony.

About Artie - the thing I noticed is that almost everyone who's had even a minor part in the show in recent years, except for Furio who went back to Italy, was included in at least one episode in this last season. Like I was wondering what hapenned to Murmur, Christopher's former AA sponsor and the guy involved in the credit card scheme - and then he showed up in the last episode - pointing out the headline in the newspaper - also, Corky the drug addict who set up the hit using the "cousins from Italy". The guy that hasn't resurfaced is Tony's former driver - the young muscular guy, "Muscles Marinara", whom Tony beat up after he got out of the hospital. Maybe he'll be in the last episode.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

tony's as good as dead, he tried to do the right thing but a little too late and paulys an idiot for not handling it himself.
nobody knows where phill is but tonys hiding out in the same house he hid his cousin in







which by now obviously too many people knows its where abouts, phill has the high ground, unless phills a complete retard which i guess he's got a history of, theres no way tony's surviving, but pauly's still alive so they better send an army







..


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

I predict that someone will be blown up in the final episode.

Gangster flicks always have a good car bomb hit; and I dont believe Soprano's has had a good one lately...


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

tony and paulie in a big gun fight with retardos guys 
they get some tony gets dead 
as for the rest of these story lines who cares 
i just wanna see this fat f*ck die allready 
i wouldnt be surprised if paulie kills him 
to become the head of NJ

anyways 
thank god its finally gonna end 
now i can save 15$ a month and cancel HBO


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Liquid said:


> tony's as good as dead, he tried to do the right thing but a little too late and paulys an idiot for not handling it himself.
> nobody knows where phill is but tonys hiding out in the same house he hid his cousin in
> 
> 
> ...


No way that's the same house, dude, Tony's cousin Blundetto was hiding upstate in a rural farm house - that house is in a dense residential neighborhood


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

in the hbo recap they say it was not juniors house, but a safehouse the soprano family has used for ages to store junk (hence the cardboard cutout of Silvio...which was kind of weird)


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> tony's as good as dead, he tried to do the right thing but a little too late and paulys an idiot for not handling it himself.
> nobody knows where phill is but tonys hiding out in the same house he hid his cousin in
> 
> 
> ...


No way that's the same house, dude, Tony's cousin Blundetto was hiding upstate in a rural farm house - that house is in a dense residential neighborhood
[/quote]

i thought it was his mom house?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

RAFAEL C said:


> tony's as good as dead, he tried to do the right thing but a little too late and paulys an idiot for not handling it himself.
> nobody knows where phill is but tonys hiding out in the same house he hid his cousin in
> 
> 
> ...


No way that's the same house, dude, Tony's cousin Blundetto was hiding upstate in a rural farm house - that house is in a dense residential neighborhood
[/quote]

i thought it was his mom house?
[/quote]

I really think it's just a safe house we haven't seen on the show before


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Puff said:


> in the hbo recap they say it was not juniors house, but a safehouse the soprano family has used for ages to store junk (hence the cardboard cutout of Silvio...which was kind of weird)


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

WHAT THE f*ck!?


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat? the hell


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Exactly what I heard... nothing was going to happen

perfect way to end it


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

and they lived happily ever after 
like a f*cking fairy tail


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Sucks you heard it before it happened. That really it?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

i believe so... unless they do a spinoff or that 2 hour movie


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

hopefully they do a movie for it, otherwise that ending sucked. and who ended up killing off phil? i wasnt really paying attention to that part and thought they had a peace pact, then he was shot.


----------



## piranha065 (Mar 24, 2006)

*OMG WTF*


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

did the opposite of what everyone was expecting...


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

They had an agreement - but not with Phil. When he died though, that was effed up. Shot and then gets his head run over. Man, brutal.

That last scene I was sitting there waiting for someone to walk up and shoot Tony. Just waiting and waiting and waiting. And then all of a sudden the screen goes blank and I think it's my tv f*cking up at THE moment when he's going to get it. But then the credits come on. And I'm sitting here thinking 'wtf?'


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

I guess was supposed to be an artsy abstract kind of ending. I thought my cable box fucked up too I about freaked. Pretty funny prank on everyone.


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

RockinTimbz said:


> Exactly what I heard... nothing was going to happen
> 
> perfect way to end it


Horrible way to end it!! Nothing really happened!! Sure Phil got whacked but nothing was settled mafia wise as Phil's men still stand and could easily turn. The middle East plot ran into nothing and nothing really change for Tony. Tony COULD go to court but that was ALWAYS the case. I'm disappointed. For a show that ran for seven years and had no problem wiping out leading cast members, this ending was uneventful. No closure for the show and Tony. Sad.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

i respect that ending



Natt King Shoal said:


> Exactly what I heard... nothing was going to happen
> 
> perfect way to end it


Horrible way to end it!! Nothing really happened!! Sure Phil got whacked but nothing was settled mafia wise as Phil's men still stand and could easily turn. The middle East plot ran into nothing and nothing really change for Tony. Tony COULD go to court but that was ALWAYS the case. I'm disappointed. For a show that ran for seven years and had no problem wiping out leading cast members, this ending was uneventful. No closure for the show and Tony. Sad.
[/quote]
of course there is always more stuff down the road but the show would have to go on and on and on and on


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

I think they'll do a movie for sure.


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

Now I don't feel so bad missing that bullshit show. There is no better feeling letting Chase waste an hour of your life. Soproanos went in the crapper when it started to become a family show. The END.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

garygny said:


> Now I don't feel so bad missing that bullshit show. There is no better feeling letting Chase waste an hour of your life. *Soproanos went in the crapper when it started to become a family show.* The END.


when did that happen?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i kind of want to know just what people would have expected from the series?

i mean there was plenty of things that go on but ultimately it just shows to two sides of a dirty jersy modern day mob family..

its not scarface, its not he old days,.

plus i dont GAF what anyone says the gas station sceene was enough of apay off to watch teh finally even if it wasnt carzy insane..

atleast it didnt end like deadwood.

and since when was banging strippers and shooting each other int he head make it a "family" show? your an ass if you think its a "family" show then again that wouldnt be much a shock considering how many asses there are on the net


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> i kind of want to know just what people would have expected from the series?
> 
> i mean there was plenty of things that go on but ultimately it just shows to two sides of a dirty jersy modern day mob family..
> 
> ...


QFT people were waiting for a Scarface ending


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Aj was SCATTERED than f*ck. his suv caught on fire wtf? he almost joined the army wtf? he's a happy movie producer with a beamer wtf? That sh*t was stupid.


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

It's not the non-'scarface' ending that disappointed me. It ended like a mid-season episode. So many story lines went without answers. As for a movie, Gandolfini already said he was done with the Tony character.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

That was the worst finale I've ever watched, although I'm sure the ending to 90210 was pretty terrible too. It wasn't just the lack of violence; it was boring as hell, totally f*cking boring. Nothing meaningful happened - after all, this is supposed to be the arts. ANd that Journey song is gayer than the soap vs body wash thread. Chase definitely stuck it up America's ass tonight.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Fargo said:


> That was the worst finale I've ever watched, although I'm sure the ending to 90210 was pretty terrible too. It wasn't just the lack of violence; it was boring as hell, totally f*cking boring. Nothing meaningful happened - after all, this is supposed to be the arts. ANd that Journey song is gayer than the soap vs body wash thread. Chase definitely stuck it up America's ass tonight.


the beef between NY and NJ was squashed with the help of the FBI phils got shot and his head run over by his own truckl how is that not voilent (and Funny0 at the same time?

sure teh AJ sh*t was kind of lame but you cant say it was uneventful..


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

Family show meaning after the first year the show blew up and became very popular. So popular Italians started to complaining how its tainting the Italian image and Chase toned the violence down. The show became a Soap Opera. Just my opinion.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> That was the worst finale I've ever watched, although I'm sure the ending to 90210 was pretty terrible too. It wasn't just the lack of violence; it was boring as hell, totally f*cking boring. Nothing meaningful happened - after all, this is supposed to be the arts. ANd that Journey song is gayer than the soap vs body wash thread. Chase definitely stuck it up America's ass tonight.


the beef between NY and NJ was squashed with the help of the FBI phils got shot and his head run over by his own truckl how is that not voilent (and Funny0 at the same time?

sure teh AJ sh*t was kind of lame but you cant say it was uneventful..
[/quote]

Phil getting shot was one isolated incident. As far as closure, there was none, and it's not isolated violent incidents that make an episode, it's the building up and climaxing that does - like sex. Everyone I sat with tonight thought the episode blew. Turn on any episode from the 1st season and you'll see how far the show has declined.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

I thought his whole family was gathering like the last supper than all get wacked.

Maybe the ending is left up the the viewer. They could've lived happily ever after or all just got wacked right after she sat down for dinner.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

like everyone else, i was about to get real pissed off at the end when i thought my tv was messed up when the whole screen went blank


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Fargo said:


> That was the worst finale I've ever watched, although I'm sure the ending to 90210 was pretty terrible too. It wasn't just the lack of violence; it was boring as hell, totally f*cking boring. Nothing meaningful happened - after all, this is supposed to be the arts. ANd that Journey song is gayer than the soap vs body wash thread. Chase definitely stuck it up America's ass tonight.


the beef between NY and NJ was squashed with the help of the FBI phils got shot and his head run over by his own truckl how is that not voilent (and Funny0 at the same time?

sure teh AJ sh*t was kind of lame but you cant say it was uneventful..
[/quote]

Phil getting shot was one isolated incident. As far as closure, there was none, and it's not isolated violent incidents that make an episode, it's the building up and climaxing that does - like sex. Everyone I sat with tonight thought the episode blew. Turn on any episode from the 1st season and you'll see how far the show has declined.
[/quote]

how can you say there was no closure?

what was left open?

the russian BFD..

i dont get it.. how can you claim phils death was an isolated incident? he called a hit ont eh top three of nj, one got killed on in the hispital phils crew turned on him and he got killed, how is that not closure of a big plot line? so what if the other 80 percent of the episode was kind of lame, at least they didnt leave it hanging with an open ending, whats so difficult to appreciate that tony didnt get killed and his family lived on happily?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Man i just got done watching it.. that ended freaked me out, probably because I was a bit high

I don't even know what to think about it... I didn't like the AJ storyline. Two scenes stood out - where they whacked Phil and Tony visiting Junior


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

it sucked


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i too was very disappointed with the ending...when the screen went black..i was "WTF"...damn tivo..and tried to rewind it..thought it finished early..lmao...as a buddy explained his theory..which makes sense...what ya think



> Tony Is Dead..............
> 
> A) First episode of this season Bobby says you don't hear it when you're shot.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

RAFAEL C said:


> i too was very disappointed with the ending...when the screen went black..i was "WTF"...damn tivo..and tried to rewind it..thought it finished early..lmao...as a buddy explained his theory..which makes sense...what ya think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That actually makes a ton of f*cking sense.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

somebody on another forum thinks that the black out was depicting the audience getting whacked...lol

i did the same thing as mettle. i even stood up to go hit the cable box. then the credits went on and i was like "what in the f*ck?!?!?!"

then sat there for 30 seconds and went "sh*t...that was actually a good finale."

the whole last 15 minutes my heart was pounding. i had no clue what was going to happen. right up until the end.

the Phil whacking was f*cking great. no clue who the guy was that did it, but he was sitting shotgun with Benny watching that gas station.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Puff said:


> somebody on another forum thinks that the black out was depicting the audience getting whacked...lol
> 
> i did the same thing as mettle. i even stood up to go hit the cable box. then the credits went on and i was like "what in the f*ck?!?!?!"
> 
> ...


that guy's name is Walden, he had a really minor role this season


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

Jewelz said:


> i too was very disappointed with the ending...when the screen went black..i was "WTF"...damn tivo..and tried to rewind it..thought it finished early..lmao...as a buddy explained his theory..which makes sense...what ya think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That actually makes a ton of f*cking sense.
[/quote]
yea I think so too. That guy they kept showing at the diner went to the bathroom, then came out and put one in the back of tonys head.

I kept telling people, if Tony doesn't get killed, or busted, this show will have a lame ending. It has to end in a way that you know its really over forever. Happily ever after doesn't work for this kind of show. Hopefully the maker of the show will come out and say that was what the ending was supposed to mean. Just so theres no question. I'm already pretty convinced though.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

joefish219 said:


> it sucked


Yup. Even if the ending is as deliberate as everyone says, that Journey song pretty much ruined it. Finales are supposed to be just a bit more dramatic, but Chase apparently thinks he has enough artistic license to create a boring episode and get away with it, and he's right.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

every body lives happily ever after







i liked it, thought my friggin tv went out tho and i was gonna miss the guy coming out of the bathroom and shoot tony in the head







..the scene with junior got me a little choked up







i got a feeling they left it wide open for a reason, there'll be a movie or a spin off with aj..tony gets indited and goes to jail, while aj comes up in the ranks or something..


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

you guys who say the finale sucked...you obviously havent watched the sopranos very long, or just dont watch it very often.

the finale was what was expected. no chance in hell would Chase be able to tie up all those storylines. so he left us thinking.

as i said, the last 15 minutes my heart was pounding, i had no clue wtf was going to happen. i think chase did that on purpose to show what its like to be tony.

i swear the guy at the counter in the restaurant was Agent Harris with a wig on. but it probably wasnt, but i totally thought it was for a minute, and that tony was going to get up and meet him in the bathroom to talk about the mob war ending or something.

i f*ckin loved the cat. that was so hilarious.

paulie was absolutely classic that last episode. i burst out laughing every time he did that tourette's laugh ("heh heh"), and he f*cking hated that cat so much. it was hilarious

Little Carmine is still a bonehead, butchie is still ugly as sin (and unfortunately alive ).

but now i have an uncontrollable urge to listen to Journey...lol


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Puff said:


> you guys who say the finale sucked...you obviously havent watched the sopranos very long, or just dont watch it very often.
> 
> the finale was what was expected. no chance in hell would Chase be able to tie up all those storylines. so he left us thinking.
> 
> ...


Me too ! I am sitting here at work, thinking I'll download the song when I get home.. lol


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

im one step ahead of you jewelz.hahahaha

that song reminds me of being in this dive bar in boston, some jackass kept playing it. but now it reminds me of the end of the sopranos.lol

i was singing it all night last night.hahahaha

oh yeah. one more thing. when Tony was scrolling through the songs in the restaurant, i know that one of them was "I'm Alive"...so maybe tony ISNT dead, and Chase used the song titles tony was flipping through to try to kind of tie up loose ends.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I remember that song from one episode of "Family Guy" when Pete and his friends brought the karaoke machine into a bar and were singing it


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

ok. i found what i was looking for AND remembered something.

when tony walked into the restaurant and didnt see his family...then it goes back to looking at tony..then back at the restaurant...where tony sees himself sitting down?!?!?!

when i saw that i said "AWWW F*CK!!! dont tell me its all a dream and this is Kevin Finnerty meeting his family for a nice dinner. i thought that all the way up until Carm said "Tone" as one point.

back to the jukebox songs...these are the titles:

"My Baby Drives a Buick" (dont think this has anything to do with it. it wasnt fully in focus.)

Here it goes:

"Who Will You Run To" -Heart
"Magic Man (Live)" - Heart
"Dont Stop Believing" - Journey
"Any Way You Want It" - Journey
"I've Gotta Be Me" - Tony Bennett
"A Lonely Place" - Tony Bennett

all those songs seem to say a little something.

ppl think that there were TWO sets of assassins in the restaurant. i think that's bullsh*t. the guy who went to the bathroom seemed like he could have been one, or just another FBI agent keeping tabs on the family. but ppl think the black guys were assassins as well. i think thats a load of sh*t. those guys were just coming in to grab something. plus, why the f*ck would Phil or Butchie hire black guys to do a job for them (the mafia is pretty racist).

i still think the sketchy guys in the restaurant were there to arrest tony...but who knows.

i really do think that the song titles were all there for a reason though.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well, New Jersey mafia has used black guys on the show at least on two ocassions, one of them being the first failed hit on Tony in season 1. I don't think those guys in the diner were it, though.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

then there were the black kids who shot at bobby and then he had to wear an eye patch.

i just dont see NY using black guys to do their jobs.

and i still think the FBI guy in the restaurant was Harris in disguise.lol


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah but those kids weren't hired by anyone.

I heard a theory that the guy was related to Phil Leotardo.. they wacked Phil in front of his family, which used to be against mafia honor code, I believe - and Tony had to be wacked in front of his family in retaliation


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

damn

f*ckin Chase, eh?

is it a case of there being a few different endings on the dvd, a movie coming out, or are we left with our c*cks flapping around in the wind??

i really wanted to have a concrete ending, but if that ending means there will be a magical extra season, or a movie down the road, then im totally fine with the ending. but if that was it then Chase should have grown a pair.

that said, i still really liked the finale, just not the black out. usually i like that "think for yourself" kind of ending. but not when ive been watching the show since 1999.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well, Alan Sepinwall, a TV critic from New Jersey Star Ledger (which, incidentally, was the paper that Tony used to pick up in his driveway on the show) was on Jim Rome show and he said that he is sure that there won't be any kind of a sequel movie or a show - the only possibility is if they made a prequel - something about Tony's dad and Uncle Junior in 1960's....


----------



## Narile (Mar 22, 2007)

If you are familiar with the fine details of the show, then the ending is excellent. In any case...


----------



## EvilRaven1031 (Oct 22, 2005)

First...lets get this straight.... if i EVER hear that f*ckin journey song again I'M gonna whack someone! For those who dont know, when the White Sox won the world series in '05 that was the theme song. I thought we were done hearing it 15 years ago or somethin. When it started playing i thought i was gonna go nuts, then after the episode finished and i got over the inital "WTF!!!" i thought about all the conversations that bobby and tony had about getting shot. What amazes me is that with all the gore that had been shown in the past, why wouldnt we get to see tony getting turned into cherry pie? the shot was framed too well. Guy goes into the toilet and we get the shot from basically where the jukebox is sitting on the table. It showed me that as soon as that guy came out he would have had a picture perfect shot. then we get the silence. cryptic? ..totally. good TV? ...not so much. now, this is just my opinion, but if we can see NY pump 2 mags into bobby and 2 more into sil why cant we at least get a shot of carmella with some splatter on her face? SOMETHING! ANYTHING!! Damn HBO! first they shitcan Deadwood (their BEST series) now we get a "makes ya think" ending to the longest running series in HBO history!!! i think we, as viewers deserve a little more than that


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Some good reading

http://www.crimelibrary.com/gangsters_outl...sopranos/1.html


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

First of all, Puff, I've seen every season, and season 6 and these last 8 episodes sucked the most. One of the biggest jokes has been the therapy, which was an absolute void in meaning as the show progressed.

There's a reason a Finale is called a Finale: So if Chase wants to be different than the great composers and novelists and screen writers who made the Finale be instructive and entertaining at the same time, then he would need a more alternative apprroach that's at least provacative. He gave us nothing - it sucked! Is our entire audience that dumbed down not to recognize this?

That Journey song is gayer than a Richard Simmons video.

All through the series, you follow this sociopathic mob boss and his culture, only to find a half-hearted and meaningless climax. You'd probably get a better ending on an indy movie filmed in Marcus Hook, PA.

At least Jim Rome knew it sucked.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

deadwood?? hbo's best series???

HAHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

that was a joke, right?

comparing deadwood to the other shows hbo has done in the past (and the sopranos) is really funny. i liked deadwood. watched it often, but it wasnt HBOs best series. at least IMHO


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

It's just a show. lol.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

There's a reason they call it the entertainment industry; if you want to make an introspective existentialist statement that is slow paced and boring, write poetry or a novel and take your chances. The fact that at least half the viewing audience found it a flop has to say either it at least kind of sucked, or else that Chase is one of the greatest artistic geniuses since Faulkner or Kerouac, who were also underappreciated during their time. I'll bet on the former.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i dont like how ppl are saying that the ENTIRE finale episode was crap. i thought it was good.

i wasnt "happy" at the ending, but i have grown to respect it a bit more. supposedley the cable company here got hundreds of phone calls from ppl complaining that the sopranos cut out at the end. it was in the newspaper today.hahahaha


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

I don't think Tony was killed. We are so conditioned by movies and sit-coms to everything having a tight little wrap-up that we're disapointed when it doesn't but that's the way life goes. The show was a slice of life; Tony was alive when it started, he was alive when it ended and all we got was a portion of a long and complicated life. Saying he got whacked and that's why it ended the way it did is just a natural reaction based on all the neat clean ways Hollywood has spoon fed us but the reality is that Chase has never shied away from showing us the end of any character no matter how much they were loved or hated, so if you don't see it, it didn't happen.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Puff said:


> i dont like how ppl are saying that the ENTIRE finale episode was crap. i thought it was good.
> 
> i wasnt "happy" at the ending, but i have grown to respect it a bit more. supposedley the cable company here got hundreds of phone calls from ppl complaining that the sopranos cut out at the end. it was in the newspaper today.hahahaha


Yeah you see, that was Chase's idea all along - to screw with cable companies









First, I was just shocked at the ending and a bit unsatisfied but now that I think about it - it's growing on me. The way I see it - we are simply left to ponder and guess what might've hapenned and why is that so bad ? Not everything in life has closure


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

I liked the cat staring at Chris, but Phil's death was a bit gratuitous. I guess my expectations are too high. In the first few seasons I saw a connection between Tony's therapy and the underlying meaninglessness he felt as a mob boss. When Tony just became a sociopathic f*cker I figured eventually there would be a great reckoning of some sort, but there was not. Like I said, I expect too much from TV.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Another thing is - nobody talks about the scene with Uncle Junior .. that was probably my favorite moment


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Puff said:


> why the f*ck would Phil or Butchie hire black guys to do a job for them (the mafia is pretty racist).


pfffff.. im not saying all blacks are crack heads, not saying that at all, and im not saying that im not saying that to appease any of the crackheads who think im racist







if you follow me, but crackheads make the best hitmen, they dont give a sh*t, they dont want to know sh*t, and theyre cheap. but lets say in some other life if i had to hire one, i would trust a black crackhead before i'd trust a white crackhead to get the job done with no problems :laugh: go figure..


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Liquid said:


> why the f*ck would Phil or Butchie hire black guys to do a job for them (the mafia is pretty racist).


pfffff.. im not saying all blacks are crack heads, not saying that at all, and im not saying that im not saying that to appease any of the crackheads who think im racist :laugh: if you follow me, but crackheads make the best hitmen, they dont give a sh*t, they dont want to know sh*t, and theyre cheap. but lets say in some other life if i had to hire one, i would trust a black crackhead before i'd trust a white crackhead to get the job done with no problems :laugh: go figure..
[/quote]

LMFAO!!! thats kind of what i was getting at, but i was trying to say that they dont make great hitmen because the black gang kids always just spray and pray like some insurgent.

"yo bitch!! hear my gat go rat-a-tat-tat!!!" then kills like everyone in the restaurant.

but yeah, crackheads really dont give a sh*t.lol


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Another thing is - nobody talks about the scene with Uncle Junior .. that was probably my favorite moment


It was a tear jerker when Tony says "you really don't know who I am, do you?", like subconsiously he thought all this time Junior was faking to stay out of jail. Imagine one of the toughest people you ever knew, an icon of toughness from your childhood, is actually just a shell. One of the most human moments of the whole series.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Bawb2u said:


> Another thing is - nobody talks about the scene with Uncle Junior .. that was probably my favorite moment


It was a tear jerker when Tony says "you really don't know who I am, do you?", like subconsiously he thought all this time Junior was faking to stay out of jail. Imagine one of the toughest people you ever knew, an icon of toughness from your childhood, is actually just a shell. One of the most human moments of the whole series.
[/quote]

I agree - and I am sure that he forgave him .. that's closure enough for me


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> Another thing is - nobody talks about the scene with Uncle Junior .. that was probably my favorite moment


It was a tear jerker when Tony says "you really don't know who I am, do you?", like subconsiously he thought all this time Junior was faking to stay out of jail. Imagine one of the toughest people you ever knew, an icon of toughness from your childhood, is actually just a shell. One of the most human moments of the whole series.
[/quote]

I agree - and I am sure that he forgave him .. that's closure enough for me
[/quote]

yeah, the junior scene was kind of hard to take. junior was such a smart bastard at the start of the series. it was so sad to see him deteriorate to that state, in that lousy state run mental hospital.

then they have that bitch janice trying to get JUNIORS money for herself. not bobby's kids, but herself.

i like junior, he was old school. but watching him deteriorate really sucked.

that scene was very well done though. neither side knew what the other was talking about. junior was just lost, tony was confused/frustrated.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> i too was very disappointed with the ending...when the screen went black..i was "WTF"...damn tivo..and tried to rewind it..thought it finished early..lmao...as a buddy explained his theory..which makes sense...what ya think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That actually makes a ton of f*cking sense.
[/quote]

close this make simliar conclusions

ok listen guys...u gotta wach the end of the episode again and wach
closely...here is wat ul c...when tony walks into the diner he looks at
himself sitting down at the table...u can be sure of this b/c he is
wearing different clothes when he sits down...i dont no w.t.f that
means...in previous seasons it had been told to us that tony's dad died
just as his daughter (janus) walked in...if u wach closely u will see
janus walk in shortly after tony sits down...this is used to signify the
possibility of that happening again...then u will c the sports store
owner who tony destroyed walk in wearing a brown kinda hunting
jacket...he is the guy that a couple seasons ago got into gambling
trouble with tony and tony took over his store...HE IS THE 1 WHO WACKS
TONY...he comes in and sits down hunched over...hiding his eyes as not
wanting to be noticed...and alas..."u probly dont even here it when it
happens rite?" (this is bobby talking to tony in the 1st episode of the
season...tony had this flashback as he was laying down in the last
episode...there would be no reason to have had that in unless it had
some huge significance)...and finally...tonys daughter walking in to c
her dad get shot just as janus did so many years ago...u hear the bell
of her walking in and then blackness...nuthing...it signifies the
neverending cycle of the soprano family...aj will become tony...meadow
will become janus...carmela will become livia (tonys mom)...and cycle of
violence goes on and on and on....absolutlely amazing...i HATED the
ending at first...but when i wached it again...and understood it...it is
really the most amazing ending possible for the show...we really would
not have been satisfied with the boring u c tony get shot ending...this
was priceless...remember..this was not an action show...it was a drama
about a FAMILY....


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

nice one nismo. very good observations.

i just downloaded the torrent and am burning it so i can check it all again.

i want to make a .gif of phil getting his head run over...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Dude, nismo, Janice did not walk in to see her dad get shot; Janice and Tony's dad died of emphysema


----------



## EvilRaven1031 (Oct 22, 2005)

at least the sopranos got a finale

LONG LIVE DEADWOOD! (puff...thats for you bro)


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

All right, does anyone else want to back up Nismo's claim that the dude at the restaurant was the former sports store owner that got screwed on gambling debts. I don't have it recorded, but on reflection it did look like him.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

I dont even watch Sopranos but im finding a lot about it from ESPN and Sportscenter lol they keep saying how bad the ending was


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

They had a debate about it earlier. Everyone wanted Tony's sister to die.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Dude, nismo, Janice did not walk in to see her dad get shot; Janice and Tony's dad died of emphysema


word...and the hunting jacket was a "members only" jacket..







..lol


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Fargo said:


> All right, does anyone else want to back up Nismo's claim that the dude at the restaurant was the former sports store owner that got screwed on gambling debts. I don't have it recorded, but on reflection it did look like him.


Either he's aged about 25 years and maybe had plastic surgery or it's a completely different guy


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

one guy was Leotardos nephew who was involved in the talks about what to do with Vito. the other i BELIEVE was the guy who was the brother of the guy that Christopher stole the DVD players from and killed.

someone also said the black guys were the ones who barely missed tony back in season 1, but im not sure about that.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Puff said:


> one guy was Leotardos nephew who was involved in the talks about what to do with Vito. the other i BELIEVE was the guy who was the brother of the guy that Christopher stole the DVD players from and killed.
> 
> *someone also said the black guys were the ones who barely missed tony back in season 1, but im not sure about that.*


One of those guys was killed on the spot


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

well...then SOME of the black guys...lol


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

hey puff... i was right about a car blowing up involving AJ









too bad he(or janice) wasnt it











Jewelz said:


> All right, does anyone else want to back up Nismo's claim that the dude at the restaurant was the former sports store owner that got screwed on gambling debts. I don't have it recorded, but on reflection it did look like him.


Either he's aged about 25 years and maybe had plastic surgery or it's a completely different guy
[/quote]
There's no way that was the T1000


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Puff said:


> well...then SOME of the black guys...lol


There were two guys, one of them's dead - the other one likely in jail. Nah I don't think they were it


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

lol. so true RT. i pointed that out to my gf when it happened.

after i rewatched the Blue Comet, when AJ is watching the news on the iraq war. meadow is there drinking ORANGE JUICE, then on the tv "BOOM" then the narrarator talking about the increased use of car bombs in iraq.

in the finale, everytime meadow went out to the car i was expecting an explosion. at the new spec house carm bought, and a couple of other times.

too bad that depressed bitch AJ didnt even get his dick wet before his car caught on fire.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

tony lives, i just seen chase, sopranos creator give an interview and he says nobody dies in the diner, i can almost gaurentee they left it wide open for a sopranos movie grand final..


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

where did you see the interview?


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Too much money to be made for them not to sellout


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

If it wasn't meant to mean tony was killed, than that is the worse final episode they could have made.

got a link to the interview?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

maybe it was just supposed to make you get all tense like something was going to happen and be suspisous of everyone cause thats how tony lives?


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> maybe it was just supposed to make you get all tense like something was going to happen and be suspisous of everyone cause thats how tony lives?


thats what i was thinking too. everytime someone would walk into the diner, the camera would shift to that person, kinda like how tony had to constantly be conscious of his surroundings and always looking around hiself


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

stonecoldsteveostin said:


> maybe it was just supposed to make you get all tense like something was going to happen and be suspisous of everyone cause thats how tony lives?


thats what i was thinking too. everytime someone would walk into the diner, the camera would shift to that person, kinda like how tony had to constantly be conscious of his surroundings and always looking around hiself
[/quote]

exactly and everyones like well this guy looks like the guy from this time adn that guy looks like th guy that grazed his ear, well maybe thats how tony see things they might have cast those guy to look like the past characters..

i mean at this point i dont think it really matters what anyone thinks chase created a huge "buzz' people are talking more about this then ANYTHING..


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

well, i do know that in the end, the same father and boy-scouts were in the diner as they were at the hobby store when bobby was shot the episode before


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Puff said:


> where did you see the interview?


on extra right before americas got talent, he said nobody in the diner dies and then they asked him about a possable movie, he said no comment...either way i thought it was a brilliant ending and i hope theres a movie to follow..after years of watching it for tony and everybody to go out like some fake godfather movie and get dead in one episode is what i would expect and would take too much away from the series as a whole..hopefully in the movie they keep it as down to earth as possible, let tony get indited even convicted and let aj come up in the ranks and do what he knows best and have to become a man 2 years later to support his family with out his father there to protect him with the rest of the hyenas breathing down his neck for control. sink or float, i'd think he'd have it in him he's his fathers son.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

About the movie - James Gandolfini is already on record saying he will not reprise the role of Tony Soprano.. not saying it's impossible to convince him, but I still believe if a movie or another series will take place, it'll likely be a prequel - about Johny Boy Soprano and Uncle Junior in the 60's


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

that could still be a seriously cool flick though

johnny and junior made Tony and his crew look like pussies.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Puff said:


> that could still be a seriously cool flick though
> 
> johnny and junior made Tony and his crew look like pussies.


Maybe they can explain Pauly's hair.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Something else I thought of:

Remember the cat that was staring at Chris's picture ? When Pauly was telling Tony about that, Tony just said - "There's probably a dead rat in the wall or something". Could Christopher be the "dead rat" ? Maybe he did flip and went to the feds, right before he died.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

He said there's a mouse behind the wall not rat.


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

You guys are reading too much into the ending. They left it open-ended so no one can say for sure what happened. For all you know, Tony dropped his pants and received oral from Carmella. The screen went blank because he closed his eyes as he was about to finish.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

it would have been far more entertaining if it had been meadow giving the bj....

yeah...that was wrong to say...so what!lol


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

I was gettin f*cukin pissed when she couldn't park the damn car.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

watermonst3rs said:


> I was gettin f*cukin pissed when she couldn't park the damn car.


i see women drive/park like that everyday. didnt surprise me


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Holy SHIZNIT!

Sorry to bring up this old old thread but I finally got caught up and saw the final episode prior to the series finale!

They shot silvio! They can't do that...I was expecting him to take over the relms from Tony. Oh, BTW, f**k AJ. He's a p*ss! I was also hoping that Janice got off'd instead of Bobby.

Series finale for me after work!


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Holy SHIZNIT!
> 
> Sorry to bring up this old old thread but I finally got caught up and saw the final episode prior to the series finale!
> 
> ...


your only 15 months late, WTF Marine!!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Liquid said:


> Holy SHIZNIT!
> 
> Sorry to bring up this old old thread but I finally got caught up and saw the final episode prior to the series finale!
> 
> ...


your only 15 months late, WTF Marine!!








[/quote]

Should we tell him that Tony kills AJ in the final episode and spoil the ending ?


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Holy SHIZNIT!
> 
> Sorry to bring up this old old thread but I finally got caught up and saw the final episode prior to the series finale!
> 
> ...


your only 15 months late, WTF Marine!!








[/quote]

Should we tell him that Tony kills AJ in the final episode and spoil the ending ?








[/quote]

or that we found out later that the screen going black in the end was actually Tony passing out when Carmela told Tony at the diner that aj was actually her and Paulies love child from an affair they had back when Tony was just a stick up guy?







naaaaah let him find out on his own


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

dont forget the part where Tony B rises from his grave and drops a deuce on Phil's face!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Liquid said:


> your only 15 months late, WTF Marine!!


LoL! I blame my girlfriend!









You guys are assholes! I'm pretty sure that Carmela and Paulie never got together...not so sure about the AJ death though...he is a f**king p*ssy. Always crying about something.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Whoa!
What happened? It just blacked out as Tony looked up. That dude that kept looking over at the family, he looks familiar.

I think that ending ties in a lot to the title theme, "Made in America". The Journey song depicting a story of a small town girl and a big city boy getting together, working hard for their money and living the life....thats the Soprano story in a nutshell. Than there's the references to the juke box diners, onion rings, "USA" ball cap, old folks eating dinner at the diner...thats pretty much America!

Anywho, the ending...this is what I think happened. Since Meadow is now going to be this big shot lawyer, she's Tonys way of getting himself out of his indictment. Even though the hit on Tony was stopped by Butch, a hit is a hit and the only way a hit can be stopped is when the person dies. What if the only way to kill Tony was to kill his daughter, Meadow? So as soon as Meadow comes running into the diner, the guy comes out of the bathroom targets Tony, but instead shoots Meadows...

sound good?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i think that the ending all ties in to Tony and Bobby's conversation when they were out on the boat on the lake. something along the lines of, "I wonder what happens when you die/get shot?"

"i dunno...i guess it all just GOES BLACK"


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I really think that it was us, the viewer that got whacked

Another "Made in America" reference is how money trumps everything here. AJ had dreams of being a terrorist expert and going to Afghanistan until his parents arranged it for him to have a comfy job in the movie business so he sold out.. Tony's brother in law, Bobby got hit by Butch and when they sit down and Tony brings it up, Butch simply says "name a price" and they shake hands. Also, Phil's van that ran over his head was a Chrysler - made in America..


----------

